
Convert email newsletters into an RSS feed - jessriedel
https://emails2rss.appspot.com/
======
jessriedel
Lots of website have replaced RSS feeds with email newsletters in order to try
and grab more of your attention. This website is useful for converting this
into an RSS feed you can read on your feed reader.

Forwarding confirmation email appear in the feed, so it works smoothly with
Gmail.

------
DrScump
over quota as of 01:50GMT Wednesday.

